# Best wheel wax??



## danny_dub (Jan 13, 2011)

Whats the best wheel wax/protector you have used??

I have alloy wheels painted black in a mat finish and I struggle to keep them clean!

Links to websites would help alot


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

FK1000p is the 'best' ive used to date. 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-1000p-hi-temp-sealant/prod_589.html

two coats lasted a good five months on my wheels (cleaned with shampoo only)


----------



## little rich (Oct 2, 2009)

Iv only used 'rim wax' not that impressed tbh...


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c5-wheel-armour/

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

FK1000, currently trying opti seal on mine :lol: although today i stripped it all back and re did it. 

next week onto the main body following my visit to the BS and remove my patchwork situation of LSP :lol: trying the wolf's fine polish, opti seal and elegance.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Have used FK1000P in the past to good effect. 

Best results I have seen to date was from Optiseal, stood up very well on my white powder coated wheels over that crappy winter weather we had. What I like about OS, is that is so easy to use, spray on, wipe over with foam pad, or get into tricky areas with a brush and walk away...job done. You can then apply as many coats as you like over a period of time to layer, and top us as required. 

I am going to be testing 'Reload' to see if as good on wheels as it is on body.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine

2 coats gives you about 2-3 months durability, & much easier to apply & buff off compared with 'paste' waxes.

There is a 10% discount code of *DW1525* for DW users :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Finishkare Hi-temp paste wax. Brilliant.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

migliore wheel seal. 

i have gtechniq c5 on mine though.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

FK1000P for me.
Infact just been doing the backs or the rovers fronts today after much cleaning with wheel cleaner tar remover clayed and iron x...


----------



## John_Adelaide (Apr 20, 2011)

*Not a wax, but....*

I have never looked forward to cleaning alloys, my least favourite job, recently switched from SW Autobahn to CQuartz, there's nothing wrong with the SW it provides a great protective deep lustre layer that does last for many months. Having CQuartz on all panels and being informed of it's flame retardness (heat resistance), hence suitablity for alloy wheels I applied CQuartz to the left side wheels and SW to the right side to see how they would compare over time with weekly maintenance. CQuartz hands down, very easy to apply and maintain brake dust/road grime clean off very easily due to the glass like coat. Just wet wheels and then used a MF towel with shampoo and you could eat of them, then topped up with 'Reload'. Awesome stuff, I never looked forwarded to maintaining/detailing alloys prior to this.

J.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd say Swissvax Autobahn


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

though not a wax, gtechniq C5 hands down. much better for dirt/brake dust repellancy and longevity over any wax by a country mile.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

If youre looking for a wheel protector,nothing gets even close to c5!.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Dedicated wheel products ive tried are poorboys wheel sealant and smartwax rimwax. Both great products. fk1000p works well for wheels as its a high temp resistant but Permanon supershine runs even higher temp resiliance and thats on the nano sides of things.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Another recommendation for Gtechniq C5. I do around 200 miles a week and hate cleaning wheels. I've found that with C5 if I wash the wheels after a week, the pressure washer does 95% of the job with a sponge and shampoo doing the rest.

After 2 weeks it's more of a 60/40 but still nothing more than shampoo is required to clean them.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

any, car wax will do, keep on topping it up after a wash or two...


----------

